# M-Sten Log



## adwal99 (Dec 17, 2012)

What's up guys.  Heavy was nice enough to send me a bottle of m-sten to run a log with so today is my first day.

6'1
206.6 lbs
Aprox 14%bf

Shoulders
Overhead press

15x90
10x150
10x160
  8x165

Overhead press - smith
12x105
10x145
10x155
  7x185

Side lateral raises - DB
10x25
10x25
  8x30
  7x30

Seated bent over rear laterals
10x25
10x25
10x30
10x30

Shoulder Shrugs - smith
10x285
10x335
10x355

Goal is to eat 4000 cals a day


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm running a log for M-Sten as well. I'm a little over a week into my 4 week cycle and so far so good.  Good luck man!


----------



## s2h (Dec 18, 2012)

cool..will be checkin your log out...


----------



## flex365 (Dec 18, 2012)

just ordered some Super DMZ 2.0 to try before it goes away. i understand the M-sten is to replace it. they appear to be the same thing, yes?


----------



## adwal99 (Dec 18, 2012)

my understanding is M-Sten is basically Ultradrol.  SuperDMZ is Superdrol and Dimethazine..


----------



## adwal99 (Dec 18, 2012)

Tuesday

Legs

Squats
12x195
12x225
12x245
  7x265

Leg Press
12x280
12x340
10x380
10x380

Seated Leg Curl
10x90
10x150
10x150

Leg Extension
15x90
12x150
10x160

Calf Raises
25x405
15x405
15x405


----------



## smithf3 (Dec 26, 2012)

how's it going with the log bro?  any updates to report on?  hope it's going well.


----------



## s2h (Dec 26, 2012)

flex365 said:


> just ordered some Super DMZ 2.0 to try before it goes away. i understand the M-sten is to replace it. they appear to be the same thing, yes?


no..m-sten is pure methylstenbolone...sd2.0 had dmz in it..as m-sten does not..


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 26, 2012)

Updates?


----------



## adwal99 (Dec 26, 2012)

Went to the gym Saturday did some back and bi's.  haven't had time since then was busy with Christmas stuff the past few days.  Ill have another update tomorrow.


----------



## adwal99 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thursday

Chest/tri's

Incline bench - DB
Warmup - 12x60
12x75
  8x80
  7x80

Incline bench - plates
12x90 - each arm
  8x115
  5x115
  6x90

Cable fly's
10x plate 5
10x plate 5
10x plate 5.5
  8x plate 6

Fly machine
10x130
10x170
  8x190

Cable push downs
10x plate 6
10x plate 9
10x plate 11
10x plate 11

Weight up to 211 lbs today


----------



## flex365 (Dec 27, 2012)

are you experiencing any problems with back pumps?


----------



## adwal99 (Dec 27, 2012)

No back pumps at all.  Just bicep pumps. But it feels great!


----------



## flex365 (Dec 27, 2012)

I've got a 95 M3.....what's yours?


----------



## adwal99 (Dec 27, 2012)

Just sold my 02 M3 vert for a 2011 Mustang GT


----------

